# Starwood "Direct Deposit"



## The Metropolitan (Mar 17, 2010)

After looking into the Westin for a May California trip, I discovered I could earn CO miles or AGR points in lieu of Starwood Points on a 1:1 basis with each individual booking. Since I knew it would be years before I'd ever even possibly earn the 5000 point threshold to do a lump sum change over to AGR (I don't care to open a credit card and thus don't plan to ever hit 20K points for the 5K bonus), I poked through the terms and conditions to find a webpage that will let you simply bypass the whole Starpoints earnings and instead directly earn either CO miles or AGR points with each stay.

I mention CO miles since for some on CO miles, it might make sense to pool CO miles with Starwood points to more rapidly hit the 5000 point segments for CO to AGR transfers.

The site to configure your SPG point "currency" is at:

http://www.spg.com/moremiles

Anyone use this method, and how do you find it to work?


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 17, 2010)

The Metropolitan said:


> After looking into the Westin for a May California trip, I discovered I could earn CO miles or AGR points in lieu of Starwood Points on a 1:1 basis with each individual booking. Since I knew it would be years before I'd ever even possibly earn the 5000 point threshold to do a lump sum change over to AGR (I don't care to open a credit card and thus don't plan to ever hit 20K points for the 5K bonus), I poked through the terms and conditions to find a webpage that will let you simply bypass the whole Starpoints earnings and instead directly earn either CO miles or AGR points with each stay.
> I mention CO miles since for some on CO miles, it might make sense to pool CO miles with Starwood points to more rapidly hit the 5000 point segments for CO to AGR transfers.
> 
> The site to configure your SPG point "currency" is at:
> ...


I use it for all points I earn on SPG. I love it. My Sheraton and Westin stay points post to my SPG account and then show an direct deposit transfer to AGR. Never had a problem. As fast or faster than train trips post.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow - since we NO LONGER get 25K AGR points for 20K SPG points I have no reason to have any SPG points.

Now all my incoming SPG points will immediately be AGR points.

THANKS


----------

